# need aluminum repair



## semojetman (Feb 12, 2012)

I am needing some aluminum work done to my rig.

I am wanting an 18x18 patch replaced on the bottom of my boat.
i live in southeast mo so dont really need to know about someone in pennsylvania.


----------



## Codeman (Feb 12, 2012)

Have you talked to Brian at Pratt's welding? 573-785-3066

He is on Facebook too. https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002965273762


----------



## red450r (Feb 12, 2012)

Codeman said:


> Have you talked to Brian at Pratt's welding? 573-785-3066
> 
> He is on Facebook too. https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002965273762





I checked out his pictures. looks like top notch work


----------



## gotmuddy (Feb 12, 2012)

im sure fred at current river marine can hook you up too


----------



## bulldog (Feb 12, 2012)

If you want to drive all the way up to St. Louis, I can tell you who to go to and who not to go to.


----------



## Codeman (Feb 12, 2012)

red450r said:


> Codeman said:
> 
> 
> > Have you talked to Brian at Pratt's welding? 573-785-3066
> ...



I grew up with him and his family, his dad and all of his brothers were/are professional welders, been told he is the best out of all of them.


----------



## semojetman (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the help guys. Greatly appreciated


----------



## Codeman (Feb 12, 2012)

Just looked through his pics, didn't even realize he had some boat repair pics on there. LOL


----------

